# Taking a shot in the dark...



## mustangnutbcuz (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey everyone, I've been reading up on the forum alot over the last two weeks. I live in NJ and I've been reading up as much as I can on how to register and get a handgun permit. I live in Jersey City and I was hoping someone on the boards could direct me to where I should go to register. I went to NJGUNS.com and downloaded two forms that I was told I would need. I have filled them out, and I'm hoping someone could guide me as to my next step. I've been researching and I'm presently learning towards the SIG P226 and the P250...I'd love some advice on these as well. Thanks to everyone in advance, and sorry if I sound like such a noob...lol


----------



## f00lish1 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi there. I'm not from NJ, but I would think that if you went to your local gunshop, they would be able to take care of that for you or at least point you in the right direction. Good luck!


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

http://www.njguns.com/permit.htm... "Call the Firearms Permitting Department of your local police department to find out the day and times they are open to process permit applications."


----------



## mustangnutbcuz (Aug 6, 2008)

I just looked up the number and I am going to give them a call tomorrow.


----------

